# wife leaving after one year.



## djman43 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all my problem is a little diferent, my wife found me on a dating site that i did not go for over 5 years so i contact her and we started chating then we saw on cam and talk on the web cam so that went on for 2 months untill she ask me if 
she want to come and see me for a week so i said yes, i was very happy to see her in real person but i was not in love from the heart so we talk and made love every night for that week but did not talk about us much and then she said would you like if i move with you here, i was surprize and i said yes so she went back and she live about 10 hours away from me so we chated and talk for about 2 months then she moved with me, she quit her job so she can be with me, where i live is a small town, there is no jobs and i told her that before and that i am on Disability still she wants to be with me so she moved with me, now at the beginning everything went well for about 6 months, she try to get a job here but no luck then her harmones and hotflashes start getting worse, she could not sleep good at night anymore, me well i was starting to love her more and more every month, i try to tell her to get help for the hot flashes but she mad and say to me everytime i tell her to go see a doctor she says "i know what you want because you want to make love" and we stop making love for about 4 months after she moved with me and she was getting depress too, it got worse in months to come and more depress but i have so blind by love i had for her at the end of the last month 
when she turn around and said "I am thinking of leaving but i don't want too", that scared me so much like my heart just broke in half, so i got mad and i was crying, she was lying to me for a while about her friend she chated, she said they only saw each other for one day but when she left me she told me she was dating him for a year and he came to get from my place to bring her to where he lives now today we chat from time to time so what will happen, will she come back to me or stay with her ex boyfriend who broke her heart before......


----------

